# Getting older - the approach taken by Yate South Gloucestershire



## D_97_goodtimes (30 Sep 2021)

Found out about this by accident. You may be interested. You may ask what the local authority is doing for you?

Kind regards


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Sep 2021)

D_97_goodtimes said:


> Found out about this by accident. You may be interested. You may ask what the local authority is doing for you?
> 
> Kind regards



Better yate than never.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2021)

I dread to think what they will come with. I doubt that ultra distance riding will be on the list. 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2021)

Ensuring participants must walk or cycle there would be a good start.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ensuring participants must walk or cycle there would be a good start.


Why?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

Something which might be of interest to retired or semi-retired members is the U3A. Previously known as the University of the Third Age the organisation is made up of groups around the country. Groups offer a very diverse range of interests and activities for people to participate in.

Membership of a U3A group is usually in the £10-20 range and many activities are free or at a nominal cost of £1-2.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Why?



Because the biggest cause of not ageing well is a sedentary life style. If you want to age well, get active.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Because the biggest cause of not ageing well is a sedentary life style. If you want to age well, get active.


Yes, true. Apologies I hadn't thought it through in this context.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2021)




----------

